# feeder or worms



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

yo i am rolling to the tore real soon, hat shoudl i oick up for my p's, feeder o earth worms...


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

wormsssssss fo sho........feeders have 2 many parasites and stuff


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

worms :nod:


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

the ones u dig out from the garden?


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

vinnycaz said:


> yo i am rolling to the tore real soon, hat shoudl i oick up for my p's, feeder o earth worms...


 maybe a spell checker ?







j/k I feed mine both. They seem to enjoy em.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

depending on how big your piranhas are.


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

yo yo y yo boooyyyyyyy, i got 5 4" redbellies, check the sig... peace.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

my p's seem to love both, it's just that feeders seem to give chase for about 5 seconds or so... then it's bye bye!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

WORMSSSSss....they are high in protein...i use feeders mainly for entertainment..your ps dont get any nutrition off those....


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

If you quarantine the feeders for about a week and gut load them with bio-blend tropical fish food they work out great. I also use worms for my lfs, but they bury themselves in the gravel very quickly. I took all my gravel so now my tank is bare bottom so she eats them in no time flat.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

i would rather go with worms cuz they are more safer


----------

